# Ft Walton Beach/Hurlburt Field



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Any CS gorillas in Ft Walton Beach/Hurlburt Field? I am in town tomorrow night.:cb


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I own (with my brother) a house down there. He was stationed at Eglin flying F-15's. We ended up keeping the house. Not a bad place to be this time of year - can get surprisingly cold for Florida. From what I remember there was a decent cigar lounge over in Destin at one of the higher end restaurants. The outlet mall over there ain't too bad. What are you doing down at Hurlbut?

BillyBarue

PS - I still had time to edit my post - bama hit it, Chops - that is the restaurant I was thinking of. Haven't been there in a long time, but I assume they still have the lounge.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.marinacafe.com/new chops default.htm


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am down here at Hurlburt for a speaking opportunity :ss and I leave tomorrow afternoon. I think I will go get a steak tonight. As for cigars, I hear the Hilton 5 miles east of Destin sells high end so atfer I post this reply I am will be enroute to the SIGARS or something like that.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This is so weird.... I was born and Grew up in the Ft. Walton Beach/Destin area.... freaky! 

Most of my family still lives down there, damn I miss the ocean.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I to am from Ft. Walton Beach. Class of 81. :r Great cigar store in Destin called Harbor Cigars. Great stock on hard to find stuff. Descent prices. As for Dinner go to AJ Seafood bar. Great seafood , good view, nice lounge, you can smoke there and my sister is manager/part owner. :r
If your ever in the Tallahassee area let me know.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> I to am from Ft. Walton Beach. Class of 81. :r Great cigar store in Destin called Harbor Cigars. Great stock on hard to find stuff. Descent prices. As for Dinner go to AJ Seafood bar. Great seafood , good view, nice lounge, you can smoke there and my sister is manager/part owner. :r
> If your ever in the Tallahassee area let me know.


I have been to AJs in the past... Great food!!!

Funny you mention Harbor Cigars. I stumbled across their shop and purchased a couple c-notes of Anejos, Padron 1926s, Oliva O and G, Padilla 1932, Drew Estate Chateau Real. I am stoked.

Every first Wed of the month they have a smoker--highlight/promote a cigar and have food and free drawings. This month was HUpmann Vintage Cameroon 1844, which the Altadis rep was there.

They have a wonderful selection and decent prices too. Not only that I met some really cool people.


----------

